
We will pay for our lack of respect for teachers - ColinWright
http://michiganradio.org/post/we-will-pay-our-lack-respect-teachers
======
therobot24
The headline is a bit misleading, i went in thinking it was going to be about
salary cuts, lack of supplies, etc. Rather what i got was essentially a
political speech about teacher training reform.

